# Need a part and can't find it anywhere!



## billyboymr2 (May 16, 2011)

My amp started acting up, so I took it to a local shop who specializes in higher-end audio repair. He's having trouble finding a part for it, hopefully you guys can help. This is what he said in the first email:



> Working on a source for the parts for the Hertz amp – it needs the main filters in the switch mode power supply. These being bad is what is causing the amp to chatter on and off as these break down under load. They are part number LLS2A332MELC. The only distributor I have found that has them so far is Mouser Electronics. They showed 0 in stock on their web site so I put in a quote request an it came back as a 14-16 week lead time so I’m trying to locate them elsewhere.


I emailed him asking if there would be a suitable substitute for them that was either as good or better quality, and this was his response:



> The key is low ESR in this application. Low ESR ensures that you have plenty of power when heavy bass notes hit as well as making the power supply operate efficiently. That is the limit on effect of the quality of the filter cap. The biggest hurtle we have is that we are limited to 35mm maximum height. The OEM’s are 30mm which is simply impossible to find but we have 35mm to work with. 40mm & 50mm are as common as dirt but the 35’s are rare. I can get them from Digi-Key but they require me to buy a 200 pack! …about $2,100 my cost, lol - Not happening. I’ll keep looking though. Another possibility is to go with radial leads and lay them down which may work out if there is room.


Does anyone have any ideas? I'd like to stay with the stock parts, but I don't want to wait four months for it either. Any suggestions? Does anyone know where I can source these parts?


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Better contact Hertz Distributor in America for Repair Authorization direct.


----------

